# [SOLVED] C-Media USB soundcard doesn't work

## dcd94

Hi guys, I have a problem where I cant figure it out. Newly clean installed Gentoo on my new disk with kernel 4.3.2 and compiled snd_usb_audio as module but I cant find it in alsamixer.

I can find the USB with dmesg and lsusb.

So I tried to modprobe snd_usb_audio which says modules not found and when I do find /lib/modules/4.3.2-gentoo/ I don't find the snd modules. I also did cat /proc/asound/cards which gives the same result not finding the card. 

So I don't understand why the modules are not there when I did make modules_install. Anyone got guidance or tips for me?

Here is my kernel config in /boot: https://bpaste.net/show/de1bc73522f6

FYI I also use a pci soundcard which is Asus Xonar Essence STX which works fine for me.Last edited by dcd94 on Tue Jan 05, 2016 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dcd94,

What does 

```
uname -a
```

 say?

That's from your running kernel.  Look at the date/time.  That's the build date/time of the running kernel.

Compare that to when you remember building your kernel.

Its not an error, to your install anyway, to build one kernel and run another.

----------

## dcd94

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> dcd94,
> 
> What does 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It says: 

```
uname -a

Linux Fractal 4.3.2-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Dec 14 15:26:18 CET 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2700K CPU @ 3.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

I modified my kernel yesterday for them being a module.

I tried today to do make modules_install comand and I got this following error: https://bpaste.net/show/cedfb54f924b

Any idea what would cause this?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dcd94,

Did you forget to  mount /boot or to update grub.cfg?

Your running kernel was made at Mon Dec 14 15:26:18 CET

You may well have fixed your issue in your new kernel.

----------

## dcd94

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> dcd94,
> 
> Did you forget to  mount /boot or to update grub.cfg?
> 
> Your running kernel was made at Mon Dec 14 15:26:18 CET
> ...

 

Yes boot is mounted and also did update the grub.cfg with 

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

EDIT1: I deleted all kernels in /boot and did 

```
make install
```

 and updated my grub so maybe I could get my new kernel, but it seems it is the old kernel. What gives?

EDIT2: I did make distclean and just started from scratch and it solved my problem. Thanks for the help anyways   :Embarassed: 

----------

